# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  steam et jeux import

## yvesall

salut, bon j'ai eu l'impression qu'ici on parlais un peu de tout sauf de prog donc j'espre que je suis dans le bon endroit

pour faire simple :
- je me tte pour acheter Left4Dead 2
- il est chre

si je l'achte en import en Angleterre en version boite et que j'utilise la clef CD du jeu sur mon compte steam, ca fonctionnera ?

voilaaaa  ::): 
merci

----------


## BrItneY

Jamais essay...
Une telle combine te ferait conomiser tant que a ?  ::):

----------


## yvesall

plus j'attends moins l'cart est important

pour donner un ordre d'ide L4D2 est  39,99euros sur amazon.fr
et 30 euros environ en import
sur steam il est carrment  50euros (lors des rduc steam de nol il est pass  35euros je crois)

je fais ce type d'achat pour les jeux PS3 ce qui vaut vraiment le coups puisque la PS3 est dzon de base

(tout a incluant les frais de port bien entendu)

----------


## Shivan

Encore moins cher : http://www.g2play.net/store/Left-4-D...Steam-Key.html

----------


## yvesall

pour mmoire il me semble que steam avait lanc une chasse aux sorcires quand aux acheteurs de CDKey comme ce que tu proposes Shivan lors de la sortie de ModernWarfare 2

donc dans le doute je vais pas utiliser cette mthode

----------


## BrItneY

> pour mmoire il me semble que steam avait lanc une chasse aux sorcires quand aux acheteurs de CDKey comme ce que tu proposes Shivan lors de la sortie de ModernWarfare 2
> 
> donc dans le doute je vais pas utiliser cette mthode


Hum, et en quoi est-ce illgal ? (si a l'est :p)

----------


## yvesall

je ne pense pas que le principe d'acheter une clef CD par un autre systme que steam soit illgal, mais la provenance des clefs CD en question pourrait peut tre laisser  dsirer.

je ne suis pas steam (ben ui  ::D: ) donc leur motif m'chappe totalement

aprs il se peut que la chasse aux sorcires ne se faisait que pour les clefs provenant d'un site en particulier, il deviendrait intressant de savoir lequel pour retrouver le motif  ::D:

----------


## yvesall

personne n'a d'avis a partager ?

----------


## yvesall

bon puisque c'est un peu mort je pense conclure avec le fait que :

si j'achte un jeu UK et que ca ne va pas sur mon compte steam
je peux toujours ouvrir un second compte steam UK

----------


## yvesall

MAJ : a marche  ::): 

(jeux UK + compte steam FR)

----------


## BrItneY

Merci pour l'info, je comparerai  l'occasion  ::ccool:: 

Tu commandes par quel site UK au passage ?  ::roll::

----------


## yvesall

pour le coups a a t amazon.fr mais dans la section des Import UK

bien souvent le produit est dlivr sans frais de port vers la France, alors que depuis amazon.co.uk il y  des frais pour un pays autre que l'Angleterre

aprs il y a les commerces d'eBay aussi

----------

